# Bumble bees entering honey bee hive



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I had two dead ones on a inner cover last week. 
David


----------



## KC- BEE (Jun 13, 2011)

I watched one fly into a hive last year and he never came out. They fly around the entrance all the time and the guard bees run them off. That was the only time I actually saw one go in.


----------



## DRAKOS (Oct 17, 2011)

Usually, in early spring I have many bumble bees trying to enter my bee hives. If one manages to enter , Most times I see him coming out at once, flying zig zag, and making strange loops on the air. The guards take care him. Anyway he makes no harm ,he eats a litlle honey and goes.


----------



## KenS (Feb 14, 2012)

I just came inside to check on this very topic. I have three hives with robbing screens on them. On all three hives there are several bumblebees of some type trying to enter the hive. They make it into the robbing screen, but seem to be turned away by the guard bees, so they don't actually make it into the hive itself. They are creating a disturbance though.


----------



## psfred (Jul 16, 2011)

I watched one laste year repeatedly try to get in. Got run out instantly by four or five guard bees! Eventually gave up.

I don't think they will cause serious trouble, though. Other pests are worse.

Peter


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I had one enter one of my nucs... it never came out. I found it dead on the bottom board when I inspected it a couple of days later.


----------



## Steve in PA (Jan 26, 2015)

Reviving an old thread...

I just watched 3 go into my hive including one carrying pollen. I saw a 4th land on the landing board but get chased off. They don't seem upset at all by the ones that went in which surprised me as the bees are heavily bearding at the front and they had to climb over lots of honeybees.

I assume it's nothing to be concerned with?


----------



## Colino (May 28, 2013)

I have seen many Bumble Bees enter my hives and most times they are never bothered. Because of their solitary life cycle I do not begrudge them a little honey. Especially in the spring when the Queen Bumble Bees are doing all the work themselves to get their hive going. Bumble bees are a beneficial insect and I think I read someplace that they are the major pollinator in northern gardens of tomatoes.


----------

